# Hello from Richmond, VA



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Hey everybody,

was referred here by scarefx. Looks like a fun bunch. I'd love to hear what you're working on now. Feel free to drop me a line anytime!

Together, I'm sure we can discover something truly twisted...


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Denhaunt! :> Hope you like your new home!!! :>


----------



## Pumpkin_Queen (Aug 16, 2006)

Get ready to be addicted. I have been on here for like 2 days and its always interesting to see what people are going to say and think about certain things. That and they've heard of half the movies I've seen. This is such a cool and fun site!

Have fun!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Welcome! Hope your stay is Hauntful!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum,Denhaunt


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

It certainly is! And welcome!!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome Denhaunt. Glad you joined. This is a very fun group.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Great place to spread the sickness
MMMM fresh meat


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome, Denhaunt!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Denhaunt.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Denhaunt. Now, pull up a chair and cancel all your other plans, including your prop building. This place is addicting and there is usually someone fun to chat with too!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi! glad you stopped in.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to our little haunted homestead Denhaunt!!!!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

*Thank you everybody*

I appreciate all of your welcomes and kind words. I'm sure I'll enjoy my stay and I hope I'll have something constructive to offer.

Best regards and happy haunting!!!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to your new second home Denhaunt! :jol:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the insanity! :xbones:


----------

